

This Is The Second Time A Google Engineer Has Been Fired For Accessing User Data - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/14/google-engineer-fired-security/

======
rsbrown
I'm glad Google is taking breaches of privacy by employees seriously. Not all
companies do.

In fact, Google's apparent policy stands in stark contrast to that implied by
the alleged IMs from Mark Zuckerberg reported earlier today:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1692122>

------
TylerBrock
Dude was a total creeper...

